# المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة المنظفات



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله 
اخوانى الكرام فى هذا المنتدى المبارك 
أحببت اليوم ان اقدم لكم :.
المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة المنظفات وذالك من خلال 
عرض الادوار التى تقوم بها تلك المواد 
واليكم تللك المواد 

السلفونك : هو من المواد المنتجة للرغوة . وهو عبارة عن هاليدات الالكيل طويلة السلسلة التى يتم تفاعلها مع البنزين ثم معالجة الناتج ب حمض كبريتيك مدخن فيما يعرف بعملية الكبرته
التكسابون : هو من المواد كذالك المنتجة للرغوة وهو صوديوم لورايل اثير سلفات 
C M C : هو من المواد المتخنة ويتخدم فى مساحيق الغسيل كمانع من موانع الترسيب بمعنى انة يعمل على عدم عودة الاوساخ للملابس مرة اخرى 
التايلوز : له نفس وظيفة ال C M C
صوديم سليكات : يعرف بماء الزجاج ويستخدم فى عدة عوامل اهمها الحفاظ على الغسالات من التائكل 
تراي بولى فوسفات : يستخدم فى عدة عوامل منها تقليل عسر الماء ومازالت شركات المنظفات تستخدمة على الرغم من انة يكون رواسب فى الماء تضر الارض الزراعية 
تراى ايثانول امين : لة استخدامات كثيرة اذكر منها انة يعمل على تحسين جودة المنظفان حيث انة تعادل جزيئات السلفونك التى لم تتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 
الستريك اسيد : ويستخدم كمنظم لل PHوكمادة حافظة 
الفورمالين :يستخدم كمادة حافظة 
حمض الخليك : يستخدم فى تلميع المنظفات السائلة (اى يجعل المركب ذو اللوان زاهية )
sodium sulphate: يستخدم كمادة مالئة 
البربورات : يستخدم كمادة منتجة للاكسجين 
m-silicate :تستخدم كمادة معززة للرغوة 
E D T A : تساعد على عملية التنظيف 
كربونات الصديوم : وتسمى الزهرة البيضة وهى تساعد ايضا فى عملية التنظيف 
البوراكس : ويسمى بورق وهو من المواد المبيضة 
 وقد جمعت فى هذا المقال مواد اخرى يتعذر عليا ذكرها الان 
ان شاء الله اذا تذكرت منها شئ اخر سأذكرة 

ان شاء الله سيكون هناك المزيد من التفاصيل 

تحياتى لكم جميعا 


أسألكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

:1::1::1::1::1:


----------



## البلاتين (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. جهد مقدر ..

ودمتم عزيزي..


----------



## mosb (17 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## العجمىى (17 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## phyyyyy (18 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك .. جهد مقدر *


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2010)

الخوة الافاضل البلاتين و mosb والعجمى و phyyyyyyyyyy

جزاكم الله خيرا 

أسأل الله ان يزقنا الاخلاص فى القول والعمل


----------



## phyyyyy (18 فبراير 2010)

من الواضح انك شخص عظيم
اسال اللة ان يرزقك 
رزقا طيبا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
بالنسبة لل cmc 
كيف يضاف للسائل وكميته لكل لتر سائل جلي
بالتفصيل وانا شاكر الك كثير


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

جزا الله الاخوة كل خير على تلك الردود الجميلة 

وأى استفسار ان شاء الله ارد علية قدر استطاعتى مستعينا بالله


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم :30:


----------



## dr. amany (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني المهندسين:
احب اضافه ان مده التراي ايثانول امين بالاضافه انها buffer الا انها تساعد على اضافه اللمعه للصابون السائل
اما EDTA فهي تستخدم لتقليل عسر الماءو وازاله الترسبات في الصابون وشكرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

dr. Amany قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخواني المهندسين:
> احب اضافه ان مده التراي ايثانول امين بالاضافه انها buffer الا انها تساعد على اضافه اللمعه للصابون السائل
> اما edta فهي تستخدم لتقليل عسر الماءو وازاله الترسبات في الصابون وشكرا


 

الدكتورة امانى جزاك الله خيرا على تلك المعلومات 

بالنسبة للتراى ايثانول هذا الكلام صحيح 

اما بالنسبة للedta انا كنت استخدمتها فى شغلى 
بس حاليا لا اضعها 
ملهاش اى فائدة وسعرها غالى وبترفع من سعر التركيبة وخلاص 
وشكرا


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fantom2006 (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله مشاء الله عليك يا ا/احمد ربنا يوفقك ويشرفنى ان اتعرف على حضرتك وده ايمالى ومن فضلك اريد ان اتعرف عليك
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

fantom2006 قال:


> بسم الله مشاء الله عليك يا ا/احمد ربنا يوفقك ويشرفنى ان اتعرف على حضرتك وده ايمالى ومن فضلك اريد ان اتعرف عليك
> 
> ربنا يوفقك


 
الاخ الكريم 
ادخل على معلومات العضو الخاصة بيك سوف تجد رسالة اقراها
أو ادخل على المعلومات الخاصة بيى


----------



## حيدر الملاح (2 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> الدكتورة امانى جزاك الله خيرا على تلك المعلومات
> 
> بالنسبة للتراى ايثانول هذا الكلام صحيح
> 
> ...


 الاخ العزيز 
هل يعني هذا ان edta لا يمكن استخدامه كمادة تنظيف لاني انوي استخدامة كمادة منظفه للمعادن


----------



## fantom2006 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد هلطم (6 مارس 2010)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> هل يعني هذا ان edta لا يمكن استخدامه كمادة تنظيف لاني انوي استخدامة كمادة منظفه للمعادن


 

السلام عليكم 
الـ edta
لها استخدامات كتير جدا 
بس عايزة واحد يكون فاهم الدور اللى ممكن تقوم بية 
او بمعن اصح عايزة واحد يقدر يوظفها صح 
لان كتير من الناس بتضيف المادة دى وخلاص ودة شغل مش اقتصادى 
لان ممكن تضاف الى تركيبة وتكون المادة فى التركيبة دى ملهاش لزمة 
وقد تسبب مشاكل مثل الترسيب وكذالك التغبيش


----------



## احمد هلطم (26 مارس 2010)

*تنبيه*

السلام عليكم 

عنوان هذا الموضوع جعلته هكذا حتى يكون دافعا لان يتعرف الناس ويبحثوا عن المواد الداخله فى تكوين المنظفات 

حتى تكون لديهم خلفيه عن هذه المواد ومن ناحية اخرى ان ذالك قد يمكنهم من تحضير هذه المركبات 

لكن اتضح لى ان كثيرا من الناس لا يحبون ان يتعبوا انفسهم فى القرأة

وهذا سبب تأخرنا 

مع العلم ان تلك التحضيرات سهله وبسيطه وفى متناول الجميع 

:73: :73: :73:


----------



## غسان السباعي (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف ماد لصنع جل مثل الساطع ومواد لصنع المعجون وشكرا


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

(الملتقى ليس للأعلانات ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 يونيو 2010)

مفيش فائدة لسا الناس بتوع الاعلانات شغلين زى ماهم بيعلنو بردة


----------



## bermand (27 يونيو 2010)

اخواني ألأعزاء 

ارجوا من عنده معلومات 
انا اريد اضافة مادة الى سائل ألأطباق بحيث يعطي لمعانا قويا للأطباق بعد ان ينتهي غسلها بالمنظف

هل هناك مادة بهذا الشأن

ارجوا افادتنا بأسمها والكمية الملائمة لوضعها في الطن 

في انتظار تكرمكم بالرد علينا


----------



## أويو المصري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

هو ليه الموضوع اتقفل ومفيش رد على اسئلة الزملاء


----------



## احمد هلطم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*استكمالا للموضوع*

استكمالا للموضوع

مهمة سليكات الصوديوم 
1 - تفتيت البقع الدهنية الموجودة على الاقمشة 
2 - الحفاظ على الغسالات من التاكل


مهمة كبريتات الصوديوم 
مادة مالئة معنى ذلك زيادة الوزن حيث انها قابلة للانحلال فى الماء


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل اخي أحمد


----------



## احمد هلطم (19 يناير 2011)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> شكرا على الشرح الجميل اخي أحمد


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## kmahmoud (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## ابو بلقيس (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## مازن81 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## على منصورى (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى وفى سؤال عن معجون الجلى ما رديت عليهو يا ريت لو اديتنا عنو


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

بالنسبه لغسل الاطباق هناك مايزيل البقع منها قبل الغسيل وبالتالى لسنا فى حاجه لاضافة اشياء تجعل الطبق لامع . اما ما قرأته عن تركيبة الملابس عاليه
فالعالم اتجه منذ سنوات الى المنظفات السائله او الجل وتراجعت المساحيق انا عن نفسى اصنع واستخدم الجل منذ سنوات لى وللمحيطين بى - فعاله وامنه وسعرها مناسب - الغسلة تكلفتها 1.5 جنيه ولست ادرى كيف افيد القراء بها فالتركيبه والتصنيع يحتاج مهارات عاليه وامكانيات وليست مجرد كتابة معلومات
متواضعه او منقوله.اذا كان المنتدى او القراء لديهم اقتراح لتعميم الفائده دون الاصتدام بلوائح المنتدى - الظن باحتمال الاتصال والاعلانات - فهل من رد


----------



## dulcemohamed (10 يناير 2014)

هو حضرتك ممكن تكتبلنا التركيبه ونتناقش فيها ومش هيبقى في اى اصطدام بلوائح المنتدى لانك مش هتعمل اعلان انت هتفيدنا بمعلوماتك القيمة بالنسبة للمهارة السادة الافاضل عنها عندهم مهارة وخبرات تفوق 30 سنه شغل بالنسبة للامكانيات في ناس تمتلك معدات واجهزة تشغيل على احدث مستوى تكنولوجى يبقى مفيش مشكله ان حضرتك تفيدنا بمعلوماتك القيمة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2014)

مالك ياريس اهدا


----------



## mido_lordship (10 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> مالك ياريس اهدا


:7:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2014)

مالك انت كمان يا عم ميدو


----------



## علي كاكا (3 فبراير 2014)

اخوان ممكن من يدلني على مكان يباع فيه المواد الخام في صناعه المنضفات في بغداد


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

ألى الأخ علي كاكا تباع المواد الخام للمنظفات في باب المعظم في بغداد مقابل المستشفى العسكري
​


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

